# 200tq performance



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

i was wondering if any companies that made performance upgrades for the 200 turbos, i heard they are at least 300whp capable , any info will be appreciated


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 200tq performance (Fedawg)*

I am looking at buying a '91 200tq, this would be helpful to me too...


----------



## JustinOlson (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 200tq performance (stockeasyvr6)*

http://www.034efi.com
That is a good place to start


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks! anymore help would be appreciated


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 200tq performance (Fedawg)*

If you really want to explore the performance of a 10v 200, sign up for the quattro list. They can describe the ECU modifications required(QLCC mod, shrapnel-knobben, etc). Check out http://www.sjmautotechnik.com
The 10v cars hit 225 bhp or so with the QLCC and a wastegate spring. Probably 240 with an exhaust. Ditching CIS is key to going too much higher though.
The 20v cars (91 quattro only) start at 217hp and a chip, spring, and exhaust put you in the 280 bhp range. http://www.intendedacceleration.com for a good chip.


----------

